# Renting property in Malaysia for 12 months while on a tourist visa



## MikeNoone (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi,
I am a Brit with NZ citizenship and have just incorporated a company in Singapore. 
I've been in Penang, Malaysia for a few weeks now after it was recommended as a place to live.

I'd like to lease a property in Penang for 12 months so I can try Malaysia out before making a long term commitment with an MM2H visa.

I am financially secure and able to support myself.

What are the things I should be cautious of / look out for? 

Would I have difficulty coming into and back out of the country on a tourist visa. ( There is lots to see here and I can easily justify a years tourism)

Looking forward to hearing from you and thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## ExpatInMalaysia (Oct 5, 2018)

You should not have any problems renting property as landlords are desperate for tenants and there are no legal restrictions as far as I know when it comes to foreigners renting - its the preference of the owner.

I am under 50 and did visa runs for several years before securing MM2H under the previous gov't. So long as you are a white westerner and are not abusive e.g. always hoping over the Thai/Singapore border and coming right back, it might take as long as 2 years before they start to "notice" all the stamps and ask alot of questions. 

Keep in mind I would visit my home country for a 1+ months twice a year with travel to DIFFERENT countries (trips lasting a few weeks) in between and on those visits and I ALWAYS had an onward ticket (sometimes on different airlines as airline check in people are supposed to scrutinise you). I never left on the 89th day - maybe at the 2 or 2 1/2 month mark - and always have a clear story about why you are here (e.g. thinking of MM2H b/c you work online, you have a local Chinese GF etc....) 

ONE BIG WARNING: Never ever go to a line with a female immigration officer if you can avoid it - that's how you get sent to a back office to be asked more questions and then have to report to an office (or worst, immigration enforcement) in Putrajaya/Damasara - Get in a line where there is a young guy working  

Keep in mind there is a new government (MM2H applications can also take several months or more and then there are the bank hassles - so factor that into your thinking) and they may be cracking down harder now - some westerners "living here" really are abusive/blatant and they actually are also working illegally. Also, you better have onward tickets to show airlines / immigration. I know Taiwan people (hardly 3rd world!) now will not be allowed to enter if they don't show an onward or RT....


----------

